# Handgun permit services in NY



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

So I finally decided to get my gun permit in NY. Not a carry but a regular permit to keep at home.
Since NY is so difficult expensive and time consuming with their handgun permits I was looking at some permit services to make it easier.
e.g.
Edelmans Pistol Permit Service
Pistol License Specialists New York

Do you guys think its something worth using? (money isn't an object here I just want to make sure I get my permit and get it as fast as possible without any problems)
What can they possibly do to help me or is it a completely useless service besides their free affiliated gun ranges etc?

Also can any of LEOs help me with my application? Some sort of letter of recommendation or anything?
Basically give me any advise you can on getting my NY permit. 
As for a specific location in NY, I will be using Queens as my residence and that's where I will keep my guns since NYC is a total disaster with gun laws.

Thanks!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

if that's what you wanna do, go for it.

me personally, i would wade through all of it myself, getting completely involved and intimate with the system so that i knew it inside and out. that way if there were ever any issues in the future i would already have the hands on and be able to take care of it myself. also there would be the aspect of being able to help and/or educate others as to the intricacies of the system when they need it. passing on your knowledge so to speak.

in the end though, the choice is yours.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

IN ny fingerprinting has to be done by a state,county or local agency (sheriff,etc).. the only service an outside agency can help with, are photos.. you would still have to fill out the application, get references, notarizations. Every county has it's own set of additional requirements plus the federal requirements to follow here in NYS. It has been awhile since i've done the process so maybe check back later for more info from other ny-ers.
I just inquired yesterday,an instructor who helps applicants get the utah and fla permits here in nys. I asked if he did anything for applicants obtaining the nys permit. He said there is nothing he can really do to help.
Check back later for more opinion on this, every county is different


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I am very familiar with the NYC pistol permit process. Please do NOT waste your money on any such "services." The NYPD License Division employees will answer any question you may have. NYPD investigators will conduct a.thorough background check and the ultimate decision on your permit will be made by the Police Commissioner of NYPD. Make certain EVERYTHING entered on your application is true and expect to WAIT. Your biggest hurdle will be convincing NYPD you need a "premise" permit. Good luck.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

BigCityChief said:


> I am very familiar with the NYC pistol permit process. Please do NOT waste your money on any such "services." The NYPD License Division employees will answer any question you may have. NYPD investigators will conduct a.thorough background check and the ultimate decision on your permit will be made by the Police Commissioner of NYPD. Make certain EVERYTHING entered on your application is true and expect to WAIT. Your biggest hurdle will be convincing NYPD you need a "premise" permit. Good luck.


Thanks, why is it going to be tough convincing NYPD for a premise permit? Isn't it the easiest one to get out of all of them? And besides, do you have any advice for the interview?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

It's much easier than a carry permit but the default position in NYC is to say "NO." In NYC, handguns require "licenses." It's much easier to get a "permit" for a long gun. Have you considered that?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

PS: Remember that the Mayor of NYC leads the group of mayors attempting to significantly curb the number of guns (legal or otherwise) in their cities.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

"As for a specific location in NY, I will be using Queens as my residence and that's where I will keep my guns since NYC is a total disaster with gun laws"

You state since NYC is a total disaster with gun laws you will be using Queens,,Is Queens out of the NYC limits, and you are actually applying for a NYSTATE PERMIT.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

pic said:


> "As for a specific location in NY, I will be using Queens as my residence and that's where I will keep my guns since NYC is a total disaster with gun laws"
> 
> You state since NYC is a total disaster with gun laws you will be using Queens,,Is Queens out of the NYC limits, and you are actually applying for a NYSTATE PERMIT.


Wow I didn't even think of that, I thought by NYC they meant Manhattan. I guess it makes things much more difficult.. So I will be applying for a NYC License.
And handguns are my passion, not long guns so its out of the question at least until I get a few handguns.

PS I feel dumb now lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought from a previous post that a California permit was an option for you Also. Or was that not you I'm sorry


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

pic said:


> I thought from a previous post that a California permit was an option for you Also. Or was that not you I'm sorry


It is an option but I prefer to have it in NY, in CA I can go shooting with LAPD friends without any permits or my own gun, they have a whole arsenal there that I can use for free (except for the ammo). And in NY I don't have anybody like that and rentals are not cheap.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess if I make sure all of my forms and filled out properly, all the documents are notarized and I bring originals and copies etc.. and since I don't have any convictions or any of that, there shouldn't be any reason for them to deny my license anyways.. I was also considering having a lawyer go through the whole process on my behalf since I have one at my business that I can use free of charge.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CrackEfron said:


> It is an option but I prefer to have it in NY, in CA I can go shooting with LAPD friends without any permits or my own gun, they have a whole arsenal there that I can use for free (except for the ammo). And in NY I don't have anybody like that and rentals are not cheap.


I was thinking if getting your permit in California is easier. You can purchase and own handguns. After you already own some handguns purchased in California . NYC might be more lenient toward giving you a permit to store and care for your personal gun collection you already own


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to play the devils advocate here, so don't take this personally.

Now why would you need a home defense weapon in NY, after all guns are tightly regulated in your state, thus you are safe from any bad guys with a gun. Right?

Oh yea, when they outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

XD40inAVL said:


> I'm going to play the devils advocate here, so don't take this personally.
> 
> Now why would you need a home defense weapon in NY, after all guns are tightly regulated in your state, thus you are safe from any bad guys with a gun. Right?
> 
> Oh yea, when they outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns.


I'm actually not getting them for self defense. I want the guns for shooting at the range and competitions.
And I don't think they will ever outlaw basic handguns like a 1911 with a 7 round mag. The day it happens I'm moving out of the country (yes I have a dual citizenship too).

As for the bad guys, I'm sure they didn't go through the regulations to get one.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

pic said:


> I was thinking if getting your permit in California is easier. You can purchase and own handguns. After you already own some handguns purchased in California . NYC might be more lenient toward giving you a permit to store and care for your personal gun collection you already own


Yes I was thinking the same but it will just take much longer without an actual proof that it will help. So might as well go for the hard one. If anything it will always be easier to legally move my guns to Cali.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

CrackEfron said:


> I'm actually not getting them for self defense. I want the guns for shooting at the range and competitions.
> And I don't think they will ever outlaw basic handguns like a 1911 with a 7 round mag. The day it happens I'm moving out of the country (yes I have a dual citizenship too).
> 
> As for the bad guys, I'm sure they didn't go through the regulations to get one.


Apply for a premise permit; this is the easiest one to get, as you correctly pointed out earlier. With a premise permit, you are authorized to take the unloaded firearm in a locked container, separated from ammunition, to a range or sanctioned competition. Be advised that as New York City is a home rule municipal corporation of NY State, certain things are done differently there than in the other 57 counties outside of the 5 City boroughs. Consequently, you shouldn't worry too much about the regular NY State permit process as you will be living in the City and will not be looking for a special business carry permit. Let us know how it goes for you. Good luck!


----------

